# 2 limits of trout in 30 minutes with the kiddo from the bank



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Little study break....let's see how many PM's I get....bring it on junior game wardens....


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome...all on corn?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

photofishin said:


> awesome...all on corn?


deerhair pellet fly probably


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Skittles....taste the rainbow.

Berkley powerbait trout bait.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yeah, nothing fries up better than a bunch 12" specks caught in a cast net!






Like that? Lol


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Very tasty trout and look at that smile! Way to go Dad.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Man, those are making my mouth water!


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

That's funny sgrem! Those are rainbow trout not spotted weakfish lol. Great that you got your daughter out with you. Those little trout pull! Very fun on light gear. I have caught many in Branson Missouri in small flies. Yep! power bait can be deadly. When I lived in Omaha we caught many on the pink color through the ice. Miss it!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Um, you do realize the minimum length on trout it 15", right? I would take down that picture immediately. There is a link online with all of the Texas fishing regulations. I suggest that you read it before you get a ticket.

Just kidding of course. Nice catch. Used to go do that occasionally. Always cool to catch a different species.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

BSTs Boat Show Trout!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Skittles....taste the rainbow.
> 
> Berkley powerbait trout bait.


Wait....I mean croaker. All on croaker....

(Dangit I had my chance and messed that up)


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Brian Castille said:


> Um, you do realize the minimum length on trout it 15", right? I would take down that picture immediately. There is a link online with all of the Texas fishing regulations. I suggest that you read it before you get a ticket.
> 
> Just kidding of course. Nice catch. Used to go do that occasionally. Always cool to catch a different species.


We gigged em out of a gill net anyway after the shock machine....that's cool right? Couldn't find that in the regs so they must just not jnow about that method yet.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol funny thread.

BTW, what's the puppy's name, Coco?


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dogs name is Matty. The duck fetching machine.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Matty looks like she knows how you really caught those fish.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was going to say two good looking fish partners.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Best tasting fish in my opinion. And who could forget the power bait? That takes me wayyyyy back


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Best tasting fish in my opinion. And who could forget the power bait? That takes me wayyyyy back


Same here, Herman Park by the zoo. Live croaker or cut bait?


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

She was wearing her lucky shirt I'd say !!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... great times. Can't believe you didn't invite me to your favorite walk in spot ;-)


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Since Mack is not here I will make the stmt that Mack would and say "You have a very cute daughter it is really a good thing she looks like her mom and not her dad.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

That's cool. Especially to share with your daughter.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

great job! They love cheeseballs also!


----------

